# Siamese



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks to Sarah, look what arrived.......


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

uhh so nice face *gg*

i looks like an self-confident mice :mrgreen:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh very nice


----------

